# Smoke "effect"



## Guest (Sep 22, 2002)

If i use tint on my front and rear lights... will that give me a black-outs' effect?

Im thinking about doing that... Just making sure what i should use


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

tint will just dim your lights.. if thats not bad enough... sentra lights are quite dim.. just leave it clear.. as for tails. if you could get the tint to go on there cleanly, goodluck, it would look cool, but, it would become just a dark red.. unless you use like 2 layers of tint.


----------



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

there is a product called night shades by VHT should do the trick and much easier to apply just aim and spray!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

There have been a couple of people who have done this already and they have all come out really good.. I was actually pretty close to doing this and I found a couple of different products that are made specifically(<spell check) for this.

SO do alittle search on here, B15Sentra.net, and even Google.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

i have partially smoked out tail lights, i used a smoke spray i bought at a japanese auto store.

http://nituning.cjb.net


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

i think the best way to go if you wanan spend some money is get the crystal clear headlights and crystal clear corners. then pull 'em apart and spray the chrome black. i really wanna do that. as far as the tails goes, there was a guy w/ a b15 that had put transparent red vinyl over the blinker. it was nighttime and looked nice and clean, not really sure about during the day tho.


----------



## andys (Nov 23, 2004)

*Smoke Tail & Headlight Film*



Burnedout92se said:


> If i use tint on my front and rear lights... will that give me a black-outs' effect?
> 
> Im thinking about doing that... Just making sure what i should use


You can get smoke tail light film that can be trimmed to fit any tail light at
http://www.stickercity.com/store/customer/home.php?cat=494

I also carry the film in blue, yellow and clear which is used on the front headlights for styling and rock chip protection. 

Check out some of the cars and bikes with the smoke, yellow, blue and clear film at http://www.stickercity.com/photo/index.php


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

holy old thread


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

andys said:


> You can get smoke tail light film that can be trimmed to fit any tail light at
> http://www.stickercity.com/store/customer/home.php?cat=494
> 
> I also carry the film in blue, yellow and clear which is used on the front headlights for styling and rock chip protection.
> ...


i think your product is cool and i may even be a new customer but your going to get banned unless you stop pluging all the threads about smoked lights :cheers:


----------



## RockstaR (Nov 22, 2004)

*re*

any one got pix of the smoked out lights?


----------



## 95seRguy (Oct 4, 2004)

i saw a red 200sx this morning in NYC with smoked out tails.... it looked sweet. too bad i didn't have my camera with me.


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

would be nice if it showed th 200sx or sentra


----------



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

ill take some of mine had some on my old computer.....give me a day or two....btw .... they are on a 91 sentra xe with 94 tail lights and ser inner lights have clear side markers but they are smoked too... :thumbup:


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

My headlights and fogs when they were smoked


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

looks good what did u use?


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> looks good what did u use?


tamiya "smoke" paint.


----------



## sentra954 (Sep 14, 2008)

i have a white 2002 sentra gxe,will my car look good with blacked out tail lights??


----------



## sentra954 (Sep 14, 2008)

i have a white nisssan sentra,will my car look good if i balck out my taillights???


----------



## sentra954 (Sep 14, 2008)

does anyone own 2002 white sentra with blacked out tailights? how does it look?


----------



## 449steak (Jun 23, 2008)

I got tint film from Lamin-x.com - Protective Films, they have lots of options


----------

